# Hobby Lobby sale!



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Hobby Lobby is having a 40% off sale this week.
I went to pick up a Revell/Germany 1/72 scale Wolf Pack type ViiC sub and they gave me a coupon for 40% off. The 70 dollar model only set me back 2 twenty dollar bills. I wished they had 2 but I got their last one.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! I was eyeballing that very same model at my HL just yesterday. Coupon is printed and I'll be heading there tomorrow.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I saw that coupon in the paper last weekend. It's in my passenger seat now and I hope to make it to HL on Friday morning!

edit: Wow, the Hasegawa plane kits were really picked through. I did get the 1/12 Mercury capsule kit by Atomic City and saved $28!


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

this week, all plastic models and die cast models are 30% off, no coupon...


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Just wish they would start carrying the 1/350 Refit -right now my garage is chock full of kits that I'll take a lifetime to build, and the Refit is the only one that's got a rare RSVP to join the collection.


----------



## Beerslave (Jun 26, 2005)

mb1k said:


> Just wish they would start carrying the 1/350 Refit -right now my garage is chock full of kits that I'll take a lifetime to build, and the Refit is the only one that's got a rare RSVP to join the collection.


this what you are looking for?
130026407720	
130026407700	
both items numbers on ebay... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I was eyeballing that very same model at my HL just yesterday. Coupon is printed and I'll be heading there tomorrow.


Then you'll be interested in their new, upcoming 1/72 scale U.S. Gato class submarine. It'll be a whopping 52 inches long. The nice thing about ships and subs is that they are long but narrow making it easy to put into a display case and put on a shelf without it sticking 2 feet out from the wall. I currently have some 1/350 scale WWII battleships which fit very nicely up on a wall shelf.

I have the 1/350 scale Star Trek Enterprise but it's so wide I haven't a clue to where I'll display it yet. I'll need to add on a room or lose an extra bedroom.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Beerslave said:


> this what you are looking for?
> 130026407720
> 130026407700
> both items numbers on eBay!
> ...


No quite -those are photo-etched sets for Nimitz-class carriers...


----------

